# Ansteuerung eines Interfaces über USB



## crafti5 (28. August 2007)

morgen zusammen, ich bin neu hier und habe eine für mich schwere Aufgabe mitgebracht 
so meine aufgabe lautet: eine Möglichkeit schaffen die von einem Messgerät ermittelten
werte in Excel aufzunehmen und zu speichern.

da ich ein völliger anfänger in VB bin, bräuchte ich unbedingt hilfe von euch.
ich muss mithilfe eines Strings das Interface einschalten damit erstmal die LED anfängt
mitleuchten. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll.
Das Buch "Messen, Steuern und Regeln mit Word und Excel" habe ich auch hier.
genau wie die RSAPI.DLL das besitze ich schon alles.
könnt ihr mir helfen die aufgabe zu bewältigen?

mfg


----------



## crafti5 (28. August 2007)

kann mir keiner helfen


----------



## ronaldh (28. August 2007)

Zum einen ist es nicht lustig, wenn Du schon nach etwa einer halben Stunde nachhakst. Hier sitzen ja nicht alle ständig online vor ihrem PC und warten auf neue Fragen.

Zum anderen teilst Du nicht mit, mit welcher VB-Version Du arbeitest. 

Zum dritten halte ich ein derartiges Projekt für Einsteiger für nicht wirklich sinnvoll, weil es hier doch schon eher um fortgeschrittes Wissen geht. Speziell die direkte Ansprache von USB-Anschlüssen ist nicht ganz ohne, zumal es zu den Zeiten, als VB6 entwickelt wurde, noch gar kein USB gab. 

Zum vierten ist eine Hilfe hier eigentlich sowieso nicht möglich, da Du nicht mitteilst, wie weit Du schon bist, wo es nun genau kneift, und um was für ein Gerät es sich genau handelt (schließlich gibt das Endgerät vor, was es nun genau erwartet).

Also bring erst mal weitere Informationen, vielleicht ist dann Hilfe möglich.

Viele Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## crafti5 (28. August 2007)

sry das ich in so kurzer nochmal nach gehakt habe.
ich habe hier die Visual Studio.NET 2003.
Ja ich soll mich da mal rein fuchsen, aber ich finde es auch spannend was neues zulernen
egal ob kompliziert denn wenn es zu leicht ist schau ich mir sowas nie an.
Es handelt sich um ein Interface was daten vom einem Messgerät über USB an einem
PC geben soll (GPIB-Interface)
Ich habe versucht den COM Port 4 (so steht es bei dem Device Manager drin das das der
USB anschluss ist) probiert einen String zum Interface zu schicken.
Der string "IB<CR>" schaltet das Interface an.
aber ich bekomme kein return vom Interface (der return soll "<ACK>" lauten, bei mir kommt nix an)
CODE:
Modul
Declare Sub FINDHARD Lib "RSAPI.DLL" (ByVal Meldung%)
Declare Function AIN Lib "RSAPI.DLL" (ByVal Ein%) As Integer
Declare Function SENDSTRING Lib "RSAPI.DLL" (ByVal S As String) As Integer
Declare Sub OPENCOM Lib "RSAPI.DLL" (ByVal parameter$)
Declare Sub CLOSECOM Lib "RSAPI.DLL" ()
Form
Private Sub Button1_Change()
OPENCOM "COM4:9200,N,8,2"
SENDSTRING "IB<CR>"
MsgBox "String gesendet"
CLOSECOM
End Sub

braucht irh noch irgendwelche informationen?


----------



## ronaldh (28. August 2007)

Ok, dann bist Du hier leider falsch. Für VB .NET gibt es eigenes Forum, wenn Du da Deinen letzten Post reinstellst (der bereits wesentlich informativer war als der erste) wird Dir dort sicherlich geholfen.

Viele Grüsse
ronaldh


----------

